# Quail Recall



## Canebrake (Jul 15, 2010)

What are the disadvantages of setting up "predator-resistant" recall stations for training purposes.

I've heard some ideas and have a picture in my mind but I have not seen one in action.  I picture a small (6 X6) enclosure made of hog wire with a large feeder and waterer.  Above this is an electronic recall "call".   The idea is to set up a base camp for anchor coveys to train on...and provide them with a little bit of protection from avian and larger mammalian predators.  It doesn't provide much shelter but would be placed in a thick area of heavy cover like a blackberry thicket.

Of course these birds would just be holdovers from birds that were previously released and not shot.

Anyone have any experience?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 15, 2010)

http://www.qualitywildlife.com/testimonials.asp

I think something like this would be pretty easy to build.  I'm thinking pyramid shape with 4 2x4 legs and 4 triangular plywood side panels.  waterer and feeder mounted underneath and possibly an automated recall.  Of course Johnny houses would also do the trick but not as much of a wild bird experience.


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 15, 2010)

yea...I've seen that website and was just thinking of a do-it-yourself sytems hidden in some brush using those predator guards out at the land.  

There has got to be a place that sells those calls for way cheaper thought right?  Or I could just hire you to stand out there before dark everynight and whistle....


----------



## maker4life (Jul 15, 2010)

Lane and I have a buddy that has several on his place and has had really good luck with them . Just leave a couple of birds in it and you don't need an elctronic call .


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 15, 2010)

I was thinking of something more along the lines of a "come-and-go" station and not so much a recall "pen".  Thats why I suggessted hog wire...it wouldn't keep all of the predators out but would discourage hawks and coons and such when the birds are feeding or roosting in there?  

Really just a hot spot that will hold birds in a general area which would be good for a young pup or started dog...does that make sense???


----------



## zzweims (Jul 15, 2010)

If you just want to keep birds in the area--find a spot with plenty of cover, set birds out in a secure box for a few days, scatter food and remove the box.  If the habitat is right, they'll stick around.  You can encourage them to stay with an electronic recall (or lone bird in a cage), but I wouldn't do it for more than a few additional days.  Calling birds and feeding stations attract predators.  The Covey Base Camp was one of my dumber expenses---they draw too many predators.


----------



## Canebrake (Jul 15, 2010)

zzweims said:


> If you just want to keep birds in the area--find a spot with plenty of cover, set birds out in a secure box for a few days, scatter food and remove the box.  If the habitat is right, they'll stick around.  You can encourage them to stay with an electronic recall (or lone bird in a cage), but I wouldn't do it for more than a few additional days.  Calling birds and feeding stations attract predators.  The Covey Base Camp was one of my dumber expenses---they draw too many predators.



thats what I was afraid of....did you find feathers and carcasses all around the station?


----------



## zzweims (Jul 15, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> thats what I was afraid of....did you find feathers and carcasses all around the station?



Yup.  And hawks swooping in every time the recall went off.  I've known people that had *some* success, but only if their setup was in a place so thick with cover that no man or dog would enter.  Kind of counter productive.

I will say that I like the electronic recall as a stand alone unit.  It's great for field trials or back-to-back hunts where you want to keep birds in a certain area for a few days.  Any longer than a week, and the predators have it figured out.  The feeding station is a complete waste of money.  Just get yourself a simple box.


----------



## Jim Evans (Jul 26, 2010)

*Using Electronic Recalls*

When using an electronic quail call like the Total Recall, it is important to set the unit 20 to 30 yards away from a well concealed feeder.  This way the caller actually decoys  a hawk away from any nearby quail.
I would rather the hawk be preoccuppied with my electronic caller than my quail.
Another help to me has been putting the caller in the dawn and dusk mode once my quail have established a home range .


----------

